# 3-25-11- east side fish



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Had a fun day today with Thephildo0916 ... we did manage to get a few fish and even have some eggs ( curing them now )....bad thing was I spent as much time taking ice out of my guides as I did fishing,,, but it was well worth the trouble. Gonna let Phil post his PIG !!!!! This is not the biggin....


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Well done guys! I should've gone east, got skunked on the Rock.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

The water looked good though right brodg? Nice fish phil and don

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

It sure did FISHIN, water looked perfect. Thinking about going back to the Rock tomorrow, I hate to loose.


----------



## CaptainJuice (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice Fish Fellas!


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice fish guys! Here is a few of our own


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hah thx for the pix guys I was down river from ya know I am heading up that way in the morning 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

down river from us???? I didnt see anybody!


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Gonna have to change your name to TOADCATCHER... lol


----------

